# Seeking Trussardi



## beckieswann (18 June 2010)

Hi guys,

Bit of a desperation post, just wondering if anyone now owns a horse called Trussardi 16.1hh KWPN 10 years old bay gelding! (pictured in below signature)

I was told he was sold at Stow fair... anyone with any information I'd appreciate it


----------



## beckieswann (23 June 2010)

please, I just want to makesure he's safe..

He's by Ulft very very sweet natured, bit spooky... any information would be apreciated


----------



## vandypip (30 June 2010)

I have just purchased this horse!!!


----------



## beckieswann (30 June 2010)

oh my god! I love h&h forum! I have pm'd you... how is he?

i'm so glad he's safe!!!


----------



## Alec Swan (30 June 2010)

Well,  common,  how is he?  we're waiting!!! what a result!

Alec.


----------



## beckieswann (30 June 2010)

I can't wait to hear how he is  he's such a special boy!


----------



## Weezy (30 June 2010)

Agreed, I want the full story now too!


----------



## nickslynn (30 June 2010)

I like a happy ending, come on tell us the story and how he is.


----------



## vandypip (1 July 2010)

Only bought him 4 days ago from a lady in devon. He's looking very well and I' m very pleased you've found out where he is.


----------



## beckieswann (1 July 2010)

He sounds like he's in a lovely home!!! I am so so happy for him!


----------



## Doncella (3 July 2010)

Keep this thread going I want to know more.  And what a result.  I'm still looking for my old horse Spyder now possibly on the South Coast.


----------



## tillybilly (8 September 2010)

teddys my horse see my pics x


----------

